
It’s Okay If You’re Not Resilient - kick
https://elemental.medium.com/its-okay-if-you-re-not-resilient-cc74c3f2db26
======
viburnum
A lot of the grit talk is designed to turn what are social problems into
individual problems. That's why it's so popular with rich people. Rich people
love to think of themselves as deserving, and grit is just the buzzword for
it.

